# First attempt 40 G



## hiroku (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey I am pretty new to the board but from all the ppl I have met so far this is a great community.

Special thanks to garyc I got all the plant and fish from him amazing deal great guy!


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

hiroku said:


> Hey I am pretty new to the board but from all the ppl I have met so far this is a great community.
> 
> Special thanks to garyc I got all the plant and fish from him amazing deal great guy!


Wow, nice looking setup - definitely doesn't look like one from a first attempt!


----------



## hiroku (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks ! Really is my first attempt though lol well I have had some practice with arranging rocks in my cichlids tank lol


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow man. Thank god I didn't show off my 10 gallon, its a complete crap haha


----------



## hiroku (Nov 7, 2012)

Aw come on it can't be that bad plus u have 1/4 the space I am sure u put in what u could


----------

